
Second Analysis of Ferguson’s Model - Khaine
https://lockdownsceptics.org/second-analysis-of-fergusons-model/
======
captainredbeard
Wow, that’s some terrible code (even just from a “state flow” perspective, let
alone stylistic choices).

